
Mejores practicas que todo control de calidad debe seguir - anezsoft-sas
https://blog.anezsoft.com/2019/11/mejores-practicas-que-todo-control-de.html
======
gus_massa
This is an English speaking forum, and post in other languages are usually
ignored or flagged, unless they are very good and there is no equivalent
material in English.

This looks on-topic, but I think there are similar post in English.

To get more traction, try writing a version in English and a version in
Spanish with crosslinks, and post here the English version.

